# Looking for a couple weapon manuals...



## Tracker275 (May 6, 2011)

If anyone has a copy, looking for some manuals for the following weapon systems...

Yugoslavian (Serbian) M57 60mm Mortar (Developed from the US M2 60mm Mortar): Manual/Photos
Yugoslavian (Serbian) NSB-3 Mortar Site for M57 60mm Mortar
Yugoslavian (Serbian) M69B 81mm Mortar: Manual/Photos

Obviously, I have some information that I have gotten off of what you can get off of the internet through browsing, however I was looking to see if anyone had an actual military manual on them. If ya do have something along those lines, fire me a PM if you could.

Anyway, if anyone does, the help would be great!

Thanks!


----------

